# Auschwitz February 08.



## evil jim (Feb 9, 2009)

Spent some time in Krakow February 08. had a day trip to Auschwitz camps I & II. It was not long after armistice day. As chilling as i thought it was going to be but well worth it though. Don't think it needs any more explaining.







Camp 1





Camp 1





camp 1 Firing wall.





camp 1





Camp 2





camp 2





Camp 2. view from front gate tower.


----------



## chelle (Feb 9, 2009)

*Grimm*

This is indeed a grim place,especially Birkenau the second camp...by the time we had seen the Hells Gate part,we really couldnt face anymore..it had been snowing and that added to the absolute stark hopelessness of the camp...I shot my experience in B&W as I couldnt imagine this place in a blaze of colour..

regards from Stu


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been to Poland a few times and always wanted to visit. Too bad we always stay a few hundred miles away. I've always thought it to be a surreal experience if somewhat daunting. It really does look that way especially with the mist.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Feb 10, 2009)

krackow really is a great place, we also did the camp last year,


----------



## night crawler (Feb 10, 2009)

Speechless


----------



## vanburen (Feb 10, 2009)

We went 2 years back and i did my pics in B+W just as Chelle says.


----------



## The_Revolution (Feb 10, 2009)

Grim place; but the museum "exhibits" are a bit unnecessary. Too many people go there as well.


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2009)

There's been some interesting discussions over what should happen there now the last survivor has died. Demolish it, preserve it etc.

It's not somewhere I would want to go.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 10, 2009)

krela said:


> There's been some interesting discussions over what should happen there now the last survivor has died...



An elderly couple in Seaton that I used to know (both died some years ago) were survivors of Auschwitz. They still had the tatooed numbers on their arms as a reminder...not for themselves, of course, but as evidence of the holocaust so that others could remember. Upsetting as I'd find it, I would like to visit and I think it's so important to keep places like this so that we hopefully don't allow it to happen again.
Thankyou for posting the photos, evil jim.


----------



## natevansate (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been a few times and seen it with and with out snow, that compleatly changes the feeling of the place. I'll post a few of my comparisons up at some point soon.


----------



## herts digger (Feb 10, 2009)

Visited the British War Museum a few years back,they had just opened the section on the holocaust on the top floor,a very moving experience,I'm with you Krela,dont think I could handle the real thing.


----------



## natevansate (Feb 10, 2009)

here are a couple of my shots from last feb, unfortunatly my shots of the snow are on my hard drive which i dont have with me. 






This next image is the best portrait I have ever taken and took me alot of courage just to ask to take it, they let me have the one photo which turned out perfect.






I will find the snow shots latter this week for the comparisons


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 10, 2009)

The pictures say it all. We must never forget what happened.

Thank you for sharing your photos.

Lb


----------



## djmartyc (Feb 11, 2009)

hi great pic's!does anyone know if there is anywhere i can find a list of the pow's name & number's?thank's marty!!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 11, 2009)

natevansate said:


> here are a couple of my shots from last feb, unfortunatly my shots of the snow are on my hard drive which i dont have with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I should think it took a lot of courage for them to visit the place. A friend of mine visiste dthe place when he was working nearby and told me the paths were covered in crushed bone. If that is the case it makes it even more chilling to visit. It is a place I would like to visit but doubt now if I ever will. It should be preserved so that it does never happen again.


----------



## missfish (Feb 12, 2009)

If I remember rightly the paths are made from gravestones.

I think Auschwitz should be left standing, it would be all too easy to forget about it if it gets demolished. After visiting the place a couple of years ago I think its very beneficial for people to actually really 'get' what happened. Its hard to really truly believe the horrendousness until you see it with your own eyes.


----------



## The_Revolution (Feb 12, 2009)

I would disagree; it should go. The place is in danger of becoming a shrine to self pity. It’s almost like a theme park at times as group after group of tourists file through contrived museum displays.

For a far more moving experience I would suggest visiting Dachau; ideally with Germans. There’s a certainly quiet dignity about the way the place has been preserved and by the way people visit the place.


----------



## chelle (Feb 12, 2009)

*?*



The_Revolution said:


> I would disagree; it should go. The place is in danger of becoming a shrine to self pity. It’s almost like a theme park at times as group after group of tourists file through contrived museum displays.
> 
> For a far more moving experience I would suggest visiting Dachau; ideally with Germans. There’s a certainly quiet dignity about the way the place has been preserved and by the way people visit the place.



This comment isnt worth replying too.....still we are all entitled to our opinions...just.

Stu


----------



## The_Revolution (Feb 13, 2009)

chelle said:


> This comment isnt worth replying too.....still we are all entitled to our opinions...just.
> 
> Stu



Actually - I should clarify. Camp number 1 should go. Watching tourists queue up to go in the gas chambers was just sickening.

Camp number2 should stay as it's a very moving experience when you see the scale of it and it's been left "as is".


----------



## LiamCH (Feb 13, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Actually - I should clarify. Camp number 1 should go. Watching tourists queue up to go in the gas chambers was just sickening.
> 
> Camp number2 should stay as it's a very moving experience when you see the scale of it and it's been left "as is".



I think I see your point. To me, seeing the photographs of the barbed wire and firing walls are enough to illustrate the horror of what went on. While the intentions of the owners may be good, I think there is far too much morbid curiousity involved in visits to the gas chambers.


----------



## The_Revolution (Feb 13, 2009)

LiamCH said:


> I think I see your point. To me, seeing the photographs of the barbed wire and firing walls are enough to illustrate the horror of what went on. While the intentions of the owners _may_ be good, I think there is far too much morbid curiousity involved in visits to the gas chambers.



Thanks. That's what I was trying to get at; you put it much better than I did.

I just realised that I was coming across as some sort of holocaust denier - which I am certainly not.

I have to say fair play to Jim for taking the pictures. I took one picture when I visited and it's not one I choose to display. As subject matters go I found it pretty hard to be inspired to take photographs.


----------



## evil jim (Feb 13, 2009)

thankyou! totally agree, there are many things that are better absorbed by just looking at them, that way it's just in your head.


----------

